# Black tick like bugs at hoover...



## RiceKrispie

What are these nuisance bugs that are impacting my fishing? They are all over the surface of the water and fly. Look tickish but not sure. Little guys were everywhere today. Couldn't reel in one cast without pulling one or two off of me.


----------



## Vince™

I was at Buckeye Lake last night and ran into these as well. I had 6-7 on me just from walking out from the parking lot to Brooks Park. Can anyone ID these bugs? I've looked around with no success.


----------



## bruce

And they bite. Little suckres where evereware:Banane18:


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

they were all over the north shore area at buckeye... between them, gnats, and mayflies i left before dark cause the bugs got so bad.... I'm ready for 20 degree december days again already... brings up the big eyes and scares off the bugs and pleasure boaters


----------



## Mushijobah

They're everywhere! Do they really bite?!


----------



## RiceKrispie

I didn't get bit but I was on them as soon as they landed. Things were attracted to my neck. Once I was out of the water, they were gone. I messaged ODNR. Hopefully find out Monday. Nothing I can find online. Could be a beetle of sorts. Just so close looking to a tick. I'm still itching. Anything that rubs me I freak out. My new nightmare. UGH.


----------



## bruce

YES THEY DO ask my gf.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

just got home from the store and theres prolly 40 on top of my friend yellow focus......any ideas?


----------



## Muskarp

93stratosfishnski said:


> just got home from the store and theres prolly 40 on top of my friend yellow focus......any ideas?


Post a picture if you can. I was working in Westerville just south of the lake and had a few on me. I can't remember exactly what they looked like. I'm somewhere between ***** Bug, Snout Beetle and Broad Nosed Weevil.


----------



## RiceKrispie

I didn't have time to take a picture as I was freaking out from the infestation. Lol. It has to be a beetle of sorts cause it fly's. Ticks do not. Weevil is a possibility. There may be a dead one in my boat. I will give a check and see if I can find one. Stay tuned.


----------



## streamstalker

Muskarp said:


> Post a picture if you can. I was working in Westerville just south of the lake and had a few on me. I can't remember exactly what they looked like. I'm somewhere between ***** Bug, Snout Beetle and Broad Nosed Weevil.


I would say Noodle Flies, Spunk Bugs, or Briscoe Moths (which aren't really true moths BTW).


----------



## bruno19

We were on buckeye last night and Dillon this morning. We had them all over the boat and us. Little tick looking bug that flies. Can't wait to find out what they are!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiceKrispie

streamstalker said:


> I would say Noodle Flies, Spunk Bugs, or Briscoe Moths (which aren't really true moths BTW).


Are those 3 made up bugs? Google says you lie...lol


----------



## RiceKrispie

Google weevils....Boll weevils or black vine weevils. Issue is they are similar but they do not fly. With over 60,000 species of weevils, which are beetle like, I will go with...its probably one of those. They will die in the winter. We will just have to suck it up and kill every one that lands. I will post ODNR's response as soon as it comes. But with the insect list on their site I really do not expect much.


----------



## lacdown

just saw a couple of these flying bastards earlier today and then saw a boatload crawling around at the park a few minutes ago.

Hope the pics show... wish there was a simple attach function... pics are in my gallery if someone can help.



















http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=2274&pictureid=11836

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=2274&pictureid=11837


----------



## bruce

I am the gf from bruce. Yes they do bite! I was dealing with them as best I 
but then I felt a "pin prick and sure enough it was one of the "unidentified" bugs had bit me on my leg ( I was wearing shorts) and proceeded to get but 5 more times. Couldn't keep them off me fast enough there are atr least 50 carcases on the boat will do more battle tomorrow......


----------



## Bimmer

lol was just reading this post after being out in the yard and just pulled one off me!

Was on Hoover today and they were a lot of them.


----------



## Muskarp

Rice, I think you hit it. It's a Boll Weevil. However, this is a new specie introduced from China. It's the Saugeye Weevil. It feeds on saugeye over 14 7/8".!%


----------



## bruce

No the saugeye are feeding on them, but there's no length limit on Hoover...


----------



## Fishin Finatic

I believe the are Biting Midges, punkies, or no-see-ums. Different names for same insect.


----------



## Had a Bite

They are all over Ohio. Had them all over me and never got bit by them. Probably something that was imported from Asia on a boat like a lot of the other crap that is just showing up. :at-wits-end:


----------



## bman

Bimmer said:


> lol was just reading this post after being out in the yard and just pulled one off me!
> 
> Was on Hoover today and they were a lot of them.


+1
Would love to know exactly what these are and if they are indeed a type of tick. 
They were all over us at a baseball field too yesterday. They look like a tick but ticks domt have a snout like that.


----------



## RiceKrispie

those pics are it. Boll weevils. Them little guys fly though. So its a alternate species. I hate them. Haven't seen them in Grove City yet. Hopefully they do not stay long.


----------



## jshbuckeye

We seen a good many out on Buckeye yesterday also along with the slippy shad both of which the fish must be feeding on, only reason I can think of for the poor fishing.


----------



## Sook

Hey all, my family and I were just at Alum Creek today. Walked down to the "beach" and were standing for about 5 minutes. Looked at my husband and he had at least 20-30 of theses bugs on him. I freaked because we had our 3 children under 4 with us. We all had them on us and until reading your posts I was for sure one of us would end up with Lyme Disease!!! Hahaha! After walking quickly back to our car, stripping all of the kids and my husband, brushing myself off and checking hair we continued to playground on Maxtown all itching and paranoid. We then saw a few there and decided they must not be ticks. Now at home I googled black tick like bugs and found this page. The pictures posted are the same bugs we had all over. I hope someone pin points what they are I am anxious to hear. Good luck fishermen! I won't be visiting anytime soon.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

For sure ticks can't fly!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I bet they are these..
Orius insidiosus

http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/mbcn/kyf101.html










Here for google images results: https://www.google.com/search?sugex...g&biw=1680&bih=925&sei=IVjeT9PzKarB6AG2wayNCw


Boll Weevils infest cotton fields from what I can gather. Nothing around here to support a weevil infestation.


----------



## tvfisherman

Glad we weren't the only one on Hoover dealing with these. I didn't get bit that I know of but my buddy was getting devoured.


----------



## Had a Bite

Could be from the short warm winter we had?


----------



## Big Chief201

so what everyone is saying is to wear Off Deep Woods now while I'm out on Hoover and Alum? I sure dont want some bugs biting me!


----------



## RiceKrispie

Again there are 60,000 known species of weevils. This one mates with that one and who knows what you will get and where. The two pics up top are boll weevils for sure. Those are what I saw. Boll Weevils do not fly as far as I know. But again little bit of this and a little bit of that and the darn thing fly's and bites and spits death upon you. That Orius thing is defiantly not what we are speaking of here.


----------



## Ohio Gas

Looks like baby brown stinkbugs .(they are black when young)


----------



## BigBen

Black Corsair - Melanolestes picipes - Brown County, Ohio, USA - April 29, 2010


----------



## BigBen

From someones Flickr account: Black Corsair - Melanolestes picipes - Brown County, Ohio, USA - April 29, 2010


----------



## Mushijobah

BigBen said:


> From someones Flickr account: Black Corsair - Melanolestes picipes - Brown County, Ohio, USA - April 29, 2010
> 
> View attachment 60039


The abdomen is round, not long. I'm curious to see what they are.


----------



## BigBen

I'm very curious too. They do look like some form of weevil, like people have said, but I've never heard of them biting before.


----------



## Mushijobah

They look like bull weevils from what I remember. Who knows though!


----------



## Robert9712000

I found out what they are.They were all over me at work today.I guess they've been around for awhile but ive never noticed them till today.Its called a Black Vine Weevil from Europe.

Heres a article from Osu on them 
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2016.html


Heres a picture of them


----------



## lacdown

Robert, that looks similar but the article says they are around 1/2 inch long...the ones I saw were 1/4 inch at the most...? Definitely some type of weevel though.


----------



## Robert9712000

It says they emerge around this time,could be smaller because there still young


----------



## lacdown

good point. whatever they are they make me itch just thinking about them.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The article says "These weevils can not fly" but several people reported them flying??


----------



## RiceKrispie

Black vine weevils do not fly.

Boll weevils do not fly.

These we are trying to figure out fly.

They are for sure a weevil. but we do not know what species.


----------



## TimTaylor75

Took a picture of one on my coworker's shirt today.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## G3BassGetter

These are broad nosed weevils and they are all over the place this time of year.


----------



## G3BassGetter

or black vine weevils... they're hard to tell apart when they're young and small.


----------



## JamesT

For me, they are the bug in 44. They remind you of a tick but dont have the big pinchers. I've pulled 4-5 off in the last week. In my car, in my room, outside, they seem to be everywhere. I havent even been fishing in 3-4 weeks, they are invading the burbs! I dont remember them from previous years.


----------



## petermanpga

Krispie, contact the Division of WILDLIFE instead of the Division of WATERCAFT and you may get a reply. You will not get an answer from the contact you made the other day


----------



## RiceKrispie

petermanpga said:


> Krispie, contact the Division of WILDLIFE instead of the Division of WATERCAFT and you may get a reply. You will not get an answer from the contact you made the other day


???

Response from Laura Roth and Jim McCormac (Wildlife Biologist), ODNR:

"Ill bet theyre weevils, which are a type of beetle. I was at Buckeye Lake last Friday and we noticed many of them; in fact one person thought they were ticks. Weevils feed on plant sap, and there over 3,000 species in North America. Ive got no idea what species they are, but I think they are harmless enough, certainly to people. This species for whatever reason probably had an abnormally successful season and there are lots more of them dispersing than would be the case most years."


----------



## F1504X4

Here is the answer that would have been given had the caller left a name and number.

&#8220;From the pictures that were posted, the bugs are indeed a type of a weevil. Although many species do not fly, there are a few that do &#8211; including the water milfoil weevil &#8211; which may be the weevils you are seeing. Traditionally, weevils do not bite humans (they&#8217;re much more interested in our plants); however, because they&#8217;re in a frenzy of breeding right now, they may mistakenly bite a human. Their bites are not poisonous and no saliva is transmitted. They&#8217;re just more of pest on the water to us than anything and should disappear within a couple of weeks once their breeding season is over.&#8221; (From Natalie Pirvu, Central Ohio Scenic Rivers Manager for the Division of Watercraft)



And remember that if you call the Division and have a question, make sure you leave a number to call you back! Unfortunately, we knew the answer to the caller&#8217;s question, but he forgot to leave his phone number&#8230;.


----------



## Muskarp

Yellow Poplar Weevil. 

http://bugs.osu.edu/bugdoc/Shetlar/factsheet/ornamental/FSyellowpopweevil.htm

A co-worker knew in a second. Smart arse.

If you own a Tulip or Magnolia you may want to protect it.


----------



## hang_loose

Thanks for the info F1504X4...


----------



## jessmr

Those annoying things are all over in south east ohio too. Last monday we were infested with mayflies, and those things by friday, along with some tiny little white flies so thick you couldn't open your mouth and had to wear glasses, I am thinking baby mayflies or sand fleas, who knows! All I know was it all ruined my fishing and we had to drive to ohio river to get away from them all!


----------



## FOSR

> ...commonly drop to the ground when disturbed...


Hey that's me!

Thanks for the link, I checked my big magnolia and it's OK.


----------



## Lewzer

Here you go lacdown.


----------



## FOSR

That second image is actually the Northern Bollard Weevil, much smaller than its southern counterpart.


----------



## RiceKrispie

Muskarp is God....


From OSU Extention.


A. "FLYING TICKS" - NOT! Curtis Young reported receiving several inquiries about an explosion of "ticks" in central Ohio. One caller described seeing numerous ticks suddenly appearing in yards and around a swimming pool at a country club. They were reported to be crawling on the cement sidewalks and falling into the pool. This sounded very untick-like. An image was requested and the true identity was discovered. The ticks were weevils, specifically the YELLOW POPLAR WEEVIL (Odontopus calceatus). 



These weevils at first glance look like ticks, however there are several distinct differences between ticks (an arachnid) and weevils, a type of beetle (a true insect). A tick has 4 pairs of legs, no antennae, and no wings. And without wings, ticks cannot fly. Weevils on the other hand, only have 3 pairs of legs, 1 pair of antennae, a prolonged snout (thus the weevil is also called a snout beetle), and wings. It has been reported, and it is not surprising that people have been nipped by the little snout beetle; however, not for blood, just a little taste to see if thee tastes like a tree.



Some have asked whether this is a new species of insect in the area. It is not. Yellow poplar weevil populations are cyclic and will occasionally become abundant in localized areas. This year, it appears to be central Ohio. A quick look at questions submitted on eXtension "Ask an Expert" (a link to Ask an Expert can be found on OSU Extension county webpages) revealed several questions in regards to the beetle that looks like a tick.



Yellow poplar weevils feed on the foliage of yellow poplar (a.k.a. tuliptree), sassafras, and magnolia as adults, and are leafminers in the leaves of poplar and sassafras as larvae. There is 1 generation a year. The weevil overwinters as an adult. In the spring, overwintered adults emerge from hiding places to return to hosts to feed, mate and lay eggs. Larval development begins soon afterwards. When larval development is complete, the mature larva spins a silken cocoon inside of the mine in which it pupates. New adults emerge, feed for a period of time, then drop to the duff or leaf litter to settle in for the rest of the year, only to return again the following year.



Insecticides such as acephate (Orthene) or carbaryl (Sevin) may be used to reduce damage to the foliage of landscape trees. Treat when feeding damage is seen on about 10% of the branches and repeat as necessary. Retreating may be necessary because the weevils will arrive at trees over an extended period. Damage is largely aesthetic and for most trees, the damage will do little harm to the health of the tree.



Weevils that land on and bite humans are strictly a painful nuisance. Management of the weevil on humans is limited to picking them off by hand. Repellents might have little effect, but it couldn't hurt to try. Remember to use all products according to their labels.





Laura Roth

Division of Wildlife



.......THE END


----------



## Kelseyford

They are billbugs. Completely harmless. They are like a nut and acorn weevil but with a snout. They dont bite. Theyre just out looking for love. No really. They are most active for two weeks so they should be disappearing soon. An allegheny pa website for cbs or something did an article on them.


----------



## Lewis

There is an explosion of Yellow Poplar weevils in SE Ohio right now also. They are doing severe damage to the foliage on my poplar and sassafras trees. I spoke to the ODNR here in Cambridge and they actually had a forestry biologist at my property in a couple hours. He took larvae and adult samples along with a few leaves. Definitely Yellow Poplar Weevil. I have several adults held captive in a clear container.


----------



## Lightweight

They are billbugs, they don't bite. 

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/06/30/unidentified-tick-like-bugs-cause-concern-for-residents/


----------



## jakekettle1

They are all over me and my team at our baseball games and bug spray didn't help!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

